# Keene nh bottle show tomorrw  10/09/16



## coldwater diver (Oct 8, 2016)

Anybody going to this. Im surprised I am the first to post it. My kids are grown now so no soccer games to attend, so unless a tree falls on me Im going.

*The 49th Annual Keene **Bottle Show & Sale*
Sunday, October 9th, 9 AM - 2:30 PM
 Keene High School, 
43 Arch Street, 
Keene, New Hampshire 03431​


----------



## jk666 (Oct 9, 2016)

I lived in Keene while attending KSC, lots of cool history there.


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 10, 2016)

How was it?


----------



## saratogadriver (Oct 10, 2016)

tough show this year, especially for the dealers set up in the cafeteria.  Lots of lighting failure problems, so it was rather dark.   I did ok, added a half dozen new inks to the old collection.   

Jim G


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 10, 2016)

Ouch...that's never good.  Glad to hear you added some stuff to the collection though!  Wish I could have made it but its a long trip from Texas...last time I got up there to the show was 4 years ago.


----------

